# Single Ten rear sight



## Drsmith751 (Aug 6, 2013)

Hello all new shooter. I picked up a new single ten pistol and absolutely love it. One concern I have is that I had to move my rear sight all the way to the right to center my groupings. My groupings are pretty tight, but concerned that there maybe an issue with the sight alignment. 

Have others seen this issue or is this normal? Is there any way to adjust the alignment of the sights?

I did double checked if it was my shooting style by letting another shooter try the gun and also sot a different gun to see if I was pulling my shots to the left. Im pretty sure it's not my shooting stye.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Bring it back to the dealer, and let them know your sights are adjusted maximum to the right!!
You would like a larger tolerance level for the sights for future adjustments.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Drsmith751 said:


> Hello all new shooter. I picked up a new single ten pistol and absolutely love it. One concern I have is that I had to move my rear sight all the way to the right to center my groupings. My groupings are pretty tight, but concerned that there maybe an issue with the sight alignment.
> 
> Have others seen this issue or is this normal? Is there any way to adjust the alignment of the sights?
> 
> I did double checked if it was my shooting style by letting another shooter try the gun and also sot a different gun to see if I was pulling my shots to the left. Im pretty sure it's not my shooting stye.


Once in a great while, a single-action revolver will have a barrel alignment problem which can cause the situation you are describing. If the barrel is not installed and tightened properly, so the front sight ends up perfectly vertical, then the rear sight may not have enough adjustment range to bring the gun to zero on target. If the barrel appears to be turned so the front sight is leaning left or right, then that may be the problem, and if so, it will require the factory to correct it. If the front sight is held in place with a screw, make sure the screw is tight enough that the sight cannot move if you try to wiggle it with your finger. If the screw is loose, tighten it and try shooting a few more groups to see if the situation has improved.

Finally, you might want to try a different brand of ammunition and see if that makes any difference. It shouldn't cause that much of a variation in point-of-impact, but I've seen stranger things happen over the years...

Hope you get it figured out; things like this can be very frustrating. Good luck!


----------



## Drsmith751 (Aug 6, 2013)

Thanks for the info, I will check the barrel and front sight. It if it is that the barrel was not installed and tighten properly, due you think its safe to shoot. (or is it if you have to ask don't do it) 

I have shot over a 1000 rounds through the gun already and it feels very solid. I'm thinking maybe the barrel was tightened slighly out of alignment. I love shooting this gun.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

I wouldn't make a judgement on whether it's safe to shoot without personally examining the firearm. However, I will say that if the you had to crank the rear sight to the right, that MAY be an indicator that the front sight is leaning or off-center to the right, and THAT can be a sign that the barrel is either loose, or wasn't tightened enough at the factory, both of which are potentially serious problems. If the front sight is leaning or appears off-center (to either side), or if you can unscrew/move the barrel with hand pressure, then I'd certainly send it back to the factory, or at least, have a certified gunsmith look at it (tell him about the sight-in problem, and what you observed (sight leaning or looseness), when you drop it off).


----------



## Drsmith751 (Aug 6, 2013)

DJ - Thank you very much for your input. I checked the gun and the sight is definitely leaning to the right. Everything seems very tight. I'm going to contact Ruger. Thanks again for your help.


----------

